# how much for Christmas trees?



## macnas (20 Dec 2006)

How much is being charged for Christmas trees?


----------



## daltonr (20 Dec 2006)

I think I might have found something that actually is more expensive in the US. I saw 9ft to 12ft Real Trees for between $100 and $133 about 75-100 Euros.

Of course they have to ship them in from Wisconsin, but still...what a rip-off eh! 

Curious to know what they're selling for in Ireland.

-Rd


----------



## ClubMan (20 Dec 2006)

€15 to €103 .

I've never seen _Wisconsin Xmas Trees _for sale in _Ireland_.


----------



## daltonr (20 Dec 2006)

Anyone know how much are real trees selling for?
Or is anyone buying them anymore?

-Rd


----------



## elefantfresh (20 Dec 2006)

I got one last year in Smithfield for 40euro


----------



## ClubMan (20 Dec 2006)

I don't think they're selling them in _Smithfield _this year - most of the space is taken up with the ice rink and the (fake!) _Xmas _tree from [broken link removed].


----------



## Gypsy girl (20 Dec 2006)

I paid €20 this year for my beautiful 8ft Christmas tree. I  buy my  tree every year from Lindisfarne, christmas tree farm, Golden Rd, Cashel, I pick the tree i want, it's cut down there and then and stays fresh throughout the Christmas/ New Year.


----------



## Molly (20 Dec 2006)

paid €40 for a 6.5ft noble fir.


----------



## demoivre (20 Dec 2006)

€35 for a ten foot one in Wexford.


----------



## Propman (20 Dec 2006)

€40 for an 8 foot tree one cuts down oneself in Coillte's farm in Glenealy in Wicklow


----------



## jrewing (20 Dec 2006)

Eur 25 for a 6ft tree in Ennis


----------



## rgfuller (20 Dec 2006)

€40 for an 8ft, non-shed in Lucan/Celbridge.


----------



## Lauren (20 Dec 2006)

35 for a 8 foot tree from the two funny guys selling trees outside Tescoes at Clearwater. (The comedy and entertainment came free!)


----------



## JP1234 (20 Dec 2006)

We paid €25 for a 7ft tree, told them where to get of trying to sell us a stand for a further €10!


----------



## Lorz (21 Dec 2006)

We paid €35 in Cork.


----------



## Mourinho (21 Dec 2006)

€20 in Cabinteely for a 6ft tree. We originally went to buy one in Leopardstown race course and they wanted €50 for a 7ft one - not only that they were selling tree stands for €40 which i had seen the week before in Woodies for only €19.99.


----------



## daltonr (22 Dec 2006)

Sorry the only comparison I can offer is US, but I found the most expensive fake tree I've ever seen this evening.

$600.

It looked stunning.  Looked real actually, I had to look close.  On close inspection you discover the lights are build into the branches.

It did look great, and if you're spending $100 a year for real trees to be trucked in from Wisconsin then it pays for itself in 6 years.   BUT...the store had a lot of cheaper fake trees that I'd have gone for first.

-Rd


----------



## Guest127 (22 Dec 2006)

thank God those black trees of last year seem to have disappeared. ugly and horrible. Who came up with that idea? saw only one this year in b&q in newry. probably a lost stray from last year.


----------



## RedBranch (22 Dec 2006)

~35-40Eur in Cork
(Irish Guide Dogs sell them in their car park - excellent trees too)


----------



## Brianp (22 Dec 2006)

€25  in Galway city.


----------



## macnas (22 Dec 2006)

Yes.       Redwood is the name of the house and He told me he sold 700 trees this year.  €14,000  nice sideline.


----------



## santiago (22 Dec 2006)

Trees from €40 in Blackrock with funds going to St Vincent de Paul. They also deliver.


----------

